# Hello



## Hampshirehog (May 13, 2017)

Hello all, I'm very new here and just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Hampshirehog and am currently in Crete exploring with my partner Hog lol. We are meeting with estate agents and hope to relocate here in the next year or so. So a big yassos to all 😎


----------



## Mediterrahouse (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello and welcome to Greece. 
Have you settled on the area you are looking to live in?


----------

